

Ask HN: Who are your programming heroes? - boringkyle


======
abrahanfer
Dennis Ritchie, Donald Knuth, Richard Stallman, Linus Torvalds, Bjarne
Stroutup

~~~
boringkyle
Thanks. Any along the lines of Peter Norvig? That I can learn from: books,
udacity videos, etc.

